# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Deftimi i Zotit

## NoName

*Nata e Dëftimit të Zotit 

Të reflektojmë sëbashku me Papën Benedikti XVI*



Të dashur forumista, sonte është nata e festës së Dëftimit të Zotit, Ujit të Bekuar. Nesër Kisha përkujton ardhjen e tre Mbretërve Dijetarë në Shpellën e Betlehemit e momentin e adhurimit të Foshnjës Hyjnore nga ana e tyre. Papa Benedikti XVI do të kremtojë nesër në orën 10 në Bazilikën e Shën Pjetrit në Vatikan, Meshën Solemne të Dëftimit të Zotit.

Melkiori, Balatasari e Gaspri u nisën në kërkim të diçkaje për tu siguruar se intuita e tyre shkencore qe e drejtë. Sipas tyre, ngjarja qiellore që vunë re, ylli kometë që ndoqën ishte shenjë lajmesh të mira. Nuk e dinin Dijetarët se kurioziteti i tyre do ti çonte para Birit të Zotit, para Foshnjes Hyjnore. Në Jeruzalem njerëzit u shqetësuan: kush janë këta të tre e ku shkojnë? Herodi u terrorizua: pra profecitë e vjetra që ai vetë i konsideronte përralla po u realizokan! Mesia do ti marrë vendin, Zotin e paska konkurrent? Meshtarët e Tempullit e skribët e dinë vendin ku do të lindë Mesia, por kontrollojnë më kot Shkrimet: nuk do të dalin nga pallatet për ta verifikuar profecinë.

Të mbetur vetëm, Mbretërit Dijetarë, paganë e pa Zot, ndjekin kometën e mbërrijnë para shën Marisë e birit të saj. Kërkonin përgjigje për teoritë e tyre e gjejnë Zotin. Nesër, për të gjithë ju që kërkoni Zotin në jetën e përditshme, duke bërë punë të tjera, në dukje jo aq të rëndësishme, nesër është festa juaj, është festa jonë. Është festa e të gjithë atyre që nëpërmjet artit, shkencës, filozofisë i bëjnë pyetje vetes e përpiqen të kapërcejnë kufizimet e teorive. Mbretërit Dijetarë njohin në të sapolindurin e brishtë Zotin e panjohur për ta, dhe i ofrojnë kem Mbretit, i ofrojnë ar shenja e kundërshtive që zbulon zemrat e secilit, dhe i ofrojnë mirrë që përdorej për të vdekurit, si shenjë e kryqit që ishte në fatin e Jezu Krishtit.

Vitin e kaluar, pikërisht më 6 janar, Papa Benedikti XVI reflektonte në këtë mënyrë:

*Mbeten në hije pallatet e pushtetit në Jeruzalem, ku lajmi mbi lindjen e Mesisë çohet paradoksalisht nga vetë Mbretërit Dijetarë, dhe sjell jo gëzim, por frikë dhe reagime të urrejtshme. Plan i mistershëm hyjnor: drita erdhi në botë, por njerëzit preferuan errësirën ndaj dritës, sepse veprat e tyre janë të këqia.*

----------


## NoName

*DËFTIMI I ZOTIT*


Sot në këtë ditë të madhe që po e kremtojmë u dëftua lumturia e Krishtit, e cila gjithmonë ndriqon mbi ne. Dita e Dëftimit i Zotit në gjuhën e sotme të liturgjisë së kishës quhet edhe Epifani, por edhe dita e tre mbretërve. Kjo festë e Epifanisë së Zotit tregon një adhurim të të gjithë njerëzimit ndaj Foshnjës hyjnore, që qe lindur në Betlehem.

Në foshnjën e Betlehemit na u dëftua Krishti, Mesia, Biri i Zotit i cili u bë njeri, ku për shëlbimin tonë u bë njëri prej nesh përpos në mëkat. Në Jezu Krishtin, një të vetmin Shëlbues të botës, kemi ne shpresën e gjallë. Shkruan në Veprat e apostujve: E vetëm nëpër Të fitohet shëlbimi. Sepse, për të vërtetë, ska asnjë përson tjetër nën këtë kupë qielli që Hyu ua dha njerëzve me anën e të cilit do të mund të shëlboheni (Vap 4,12).

Në Jerusalem mbretëron mbreti Herod dhe kështu ky mbret nuk pati vesh për të dëgjuar për lindjen e Shëlbuesit dhe në të kundërtën ai dëshiroi ta mbyste atë, sepse e ndiente në vetvete se është i rrezikuar për pushtet.

Në dëvotshmerin e popullit hyjnë në rend të parë tre mbretërit, apo tre Dijetarët. Tre mbretërit janë: *Kaspar*, *Melkior* dhe *Baltazar*. Ata dëshironin ta vizitojnë Mesinë. Kjo vizitë e tre Dijetarëve nga Lindja është një shenjë, që te Zoti janë të mirë se ardhur të gjithë njerëzit. Te kjo vizit hyjnore janë të gjithë njerëzit të ftuar, por edhe ne që nëpërmjet besimit, që kemi në Mesinë jemi bërë të gjithë bijat dhe bijtë e Hyjit.

Në kontekstin e kësaj dite Jezusi paraqitet Adhurimi i mbretit hyjnor të Judesë. 

Mbretëria e Jezusit nuk është prej kësaj bote ajo është hyjnore ku arrin mbi Israel deri në skajin e botës, po ashtu edhe të dërguarit popuj të huaj i përkulen atij. Lindja e Jezusi bëhet si të thoja një rrezulltat kozmik. Shprehja teologjike e tekstit është: Jezusi është Mbreti i Judenjve, mbreti i popujve, mbreti i Kozmosit. Të kërkuarit njerëz, tre Dijetarët, tre mbretërit, që dijnë ti tregojnë simbolet e yjeve, e panë një yll të ri, i cili është në ecje, dhe ata e gjëjnë rrugën.

Ky yll shëndrit në botë që bota të jeton në dritë e jo në errësirë. Zoti në ditën e sotme me anë të yllitua dëftoi të gjithë popujve një të vetmin Birin e vet, që me anë të fesë t'ia arrijnë shkëlqimin e lumturisë së tij. Drita, shëndritja në Bibel simbolizon zbulesën e fuqisë dhe lumturinë e Zotit dhe një rrezulltat shëlbimprurës në historinë e njerëzimit. Pasi që kjo foshnjë u lind në botë ka tash më tepër shpresë dhe dashuri, poashtu edhe për ata që janë në largësi. Rruga e mbretërve është një udhëheqje kozmike me plotfshehtësi deri te foshnja e Betlehemit është një fotografi për veprimin e fshehur të mëshirës së Zotit, që e arrin secilin njeri dhe iu ofron shëlbimin.

Këta tre Dijetar, tre mbretër nuk janë ata mbretërit ku arti kishtar i paraqet me kurora, që vijnë në grazhd, por në të vërtetë është vetëm një mbret, që ata vijnë për ta adhuruar, dhe për ti dhuruar dhurata, ai është Jezusi mbret.

Tre mbretërit kaluan një rrugë të gjatë dhe të vështirë vetëm e vetëm për ta takuar Jezusin fashnjë hyjnore, kështu në shenjë të dashurisë morën me vete dhurata simbolike që simbolizojnë dashurinë, adhurimin dhe dhurimin e tyre Jezusit.

Ata moren me vete: ar, kem dhe mirrnë. Në shenjë të arit ata i dhuruan atij gjithë shkëlqimin e mbretërisë së tyre, në shenjë të kemit lavdërimit që i ipët vetëm Zotit, në shenjë të mirrnës ata ia dhuruan jetën e vet Zotit. Kremtimi i Euharistisë është misteri i fesë: një pranim dhe dhuratë e madhe hyjnoro-njerëzore.

Me këtë fe të gjallë para nesh shkuan edhe Jozefi me Marinë, por edhe barinjët i besuan Foshnjës hyjnore dhe në këtë fe të gjallë edhe tre mbretërit iu përkulën Shëlbuesit dhe atë e adhuruan. Edhe ne jemi të ftuar, që në shpresë dhe në përvujtëri ti përkulemi Zotit. Përkulja para Zotit nuk d.m.th shërbim skllavëror, por rruga deri te liria e vërtetë dhe pranimi i Zotit.

Ai që është i aftë të përkulet para foshnjës hyjnore në grazhd, ai do ta përjeton, që Zoti është në të dhe në të e vërteta do të mbretëron. Edhe ne dashur vëllezër e motra, kemi pjesëmarrje në këtë adhurim hyjnor, andaj mos të turpërohemi ta adhurojmë Zotin.

Edhe ne e kemi sot një dhuratë për Zotin, për Foshnjën hyjnore, çka Zoti kërkon prej secilit prej nesh, dhurata më e madhe që Zoti e kërkon prej nesh është Jeta e jonë dhe dhurimi i jetës sonë krejtësisht Zotit. Shëlbuesi tonë, i cili u bë njeri dëshirojmë që me një falenderje ti shërbejmë dhe atij që ne fe të gjallë ti dhurohemi dhe atë ta adhurojmë. Ne shpresojmë që Foshnja e Betlehemi do tna mundëson që të jetojmë në jetë të përbashkët dhe të lidhur me të gjithë njerëzit në fe, shpresë e dashuri. Amen.

----------


## NoName

*Mbretërit Dijetarë janë paria e popujve, të thirrur edhe ata që të bëjnë pjesë në Kishë, janë populli i ri i Zotit, bazuar tashmë vetëm te besimi i përbashkët në Jezusin, Bir i Zotit. 

Kështu u shpreh Papa gjatë lutjes së Engjëllit të Tenzot, mbajtur sot në Vatikan*



Gjatë lutjes së Engjëllit të Tenzot në Vatikan Papa Racinger ripohoi edhe njëherë rëndësinë e të Dëftuarit të Zotit Mbretërve Dijetarë, shenjë e kthimit të popujve paganë në besimin e vërtetë në një Zot të vetëm:


*Të Dëftuarit e Krishtit është prandaj në të njëjtën kohë edhe të dëftuarit e Kishës, pra të shfaqurit e vokacionit dhe të misionit të saj të përbotshëm. Në këtë kontekst kam gëzimin tu drejtoj përshëdetjen time të përzemërt të dashurve vëllezër të Kishave lindore, të cilët duke ndjekur kalendarin Julian, kremtojnë nesër Krishtlindjen e Shenjtë.*


Papa kujtoi gjithashtu se sot kremtohet edhe Dita Botërore e Fëmijëve Misionarë, festa e fëmijëve të krishterë që e përjetojnë me gëzim dhuratën e fesë dhe luten që drita e Jezusit tu shkojë të gjithë fëmijve të botës. Pastaj Ati i Shenjtë Benedikti XVI falenderoi edhe fëmijët e organizatës Fëmijëria Shenjte, e pranishme në 110 vende dhe i grishi fëmijët të jenë bashkëpunëtorë të vlefshëm të Ungjillit dhe apostuj të solidaritetit të krishterë ndaj më nevojtarëve. Në vijim Papa Racinger u dha zemër edukatorëve që të kultivojnë tek vogëlushët shpirtin misionar, në mënyrë që të jenë dëshmitarë të zemërbutësisë së Zotit dhe lajmëtarë të dashurisë së tij.


Kremtimi i Engjëllit të Tenzot u zhvillua në një atmosferë festive gëzimi. Ishin të shumtë besimtarët e mbledhur në sheshin e Shën Pjetrit. Të panumërt ishin edhe fëmijët që kishin ardhur për të dëgjuar Papën, në këtë ditë feste aq të veçantë për ta. Në fund Benedikti XVI nuk harroi të përshëndesë edhe 1500 pjesëmarrësit në karvanin historiko-folklorik Rroftë Befana, kushtuar këtë vit territorit të qytetit të Viterbos dhe të Monti Cimini.

----------


## NoName

*Befana e shoqatës historiko-folklorike 
Evropa dhe Familja - Familjet e lira të bashkuara të Evropës*



Befana, sipas traditës folklorike italiane është një grua aq e shëmtuar sa edhe e dashur për fëmijët sepse duke fluturuar mbi një fshesë shkon qytet më qytet e fshat më fshat, për tu çuar të vegjëlve dhurata të ndryshme. Por mbi nismën e këtij karvani historiko-folkloristik flet *Serxho Balestrini*, promovues i këtij manifestimi kulturor dhe kryetar i Shoqatës Evropa dhe Familja / Familjet e lira të bashkuara të Evropës:


Përgjigje: Ne duam që vlerat e kësaj feste, vlerat fetare, tu trashëgohen fëmijëve tanë dhe që fëmijët ta kuptojnë se nuk është vetëm Befana, ajo që sjell dhurata. Kemi shumë prindër, gjyshër që i përkushtohen këtij manifestimi pikërisht sepse shoqata jonë, ka ndërmjet qëllimeve të veta kryesore edhe atë të mbrojtjes të vlerave së familjes dhe pastaj edhe të traditave popullore, që janë të lidhura me rrënjët e një populli, e si pasojë edhe me familjet italiane.


_Pyetje: Ky karvan është unik në llojin e vet. Do ta shpjegojmë se pse?_


Përgjigje: Është unik në llojin e vet sepse paraardhësit e mi, së bashku me mua menduan ta sajojnë këtë manifestim pikërisht për të kremtuar universalitetin e familjes dhe të Kishës. Nga ky këndvështrim çdo vit mendohet se Krishti lind në një vend të ndryshëm nga ai i përparshmi. Është sikur këtë vit Krishti të kishte lindur në zonën e Viterbos dhe prandaj të tre Mbretërit dijetarë, në vend që të vinin nga Lindja, siç është në traditë, vijnë nga zona përreth Viterbos. E bukura këtu qëndron në atë që për nder dhe respekt ndaj Shenjtërisë së Tij, ne sjellim dhurata që sigurisht nuk janë dhurata me karakter personal, por janë dhurata që përfaqësojnë simbole, të vlefshme për ne jo për vlerën materiale që mund të kenë por për mundin dhe dashurinë me të cilën janë realizuar dhe prodhuar.

----------

